# How many miles driven? Any problems?



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

Heh, let's hear a little chatter in the infield here. How is everybody's 7 series holding out? State your miles driven & any major problems reported.
Mine has 5000 miles now, and no major mechanical problems whatsoever.
Let's hear from the rest of you. Good or bad.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

3800 miles here and not a single mechanical/electrical problem. Car is tight and rides smooth. My only beef is the premium audio system...the bass sucks:thumbdwn:


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

Bobby 325i said:


> 3800 miles here and not a single mechanical/electrical problem. Car is tight and rides smooth. My only beef is the premium audio system...the bass sucks:thumbdwn:


Wow, what about the bass sucks? My same premium sound system rocks. Just yesterday I listened to a cd where the deep bass shook the interior with clean but butt thumping sound. It sounds like you may need to adjust the bass control or play with the surround sound feature.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

drbmw said:


> Wow, what about the bass sucks? My same premium sound system rocks. Just yesterday I listened to a cd where the deep bass shook the interior with clean but butt thumping sound. It sounds like you may need to adjust the bass control or play with the surround sound feature.


I have played around with all the controls..EQ and surround sound and I get the ****iest bass at any setting. Could you please tell me what settings you have your audio system on? I would really appreciate. This is the only gripe I have about the 7.


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

Bobby 325i said:


> I have played around with all the controls..EQ and surround sound and I get the ****iest bass at any setting. Could you please tell me what settings you have your audio system on? I would really appreciate. This is the only gripe I have about the 7.


Here's how I set it.
In the menu where you can set the bass, treble, logic7, speed volume, and equalizer:
bass at 7
treble at 7
speed volume at 5
logic 7 at 7
equalizer is set to resemble a u shaped curve, with the low frequencies and high frequencies turned almost all the way up, and the midrange just a little above neutral.

If you still have lousy bass, then make sure your subwoofers are working. With them working properly, my bass was so deep, it shook the seats and made it uncomfortable to listen to. It should really boom. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

drbmw said:


> Here's how I set it.
> In the menu where you can set the bass, treble, logic7, speed volume, and equalizer:
> bass at 7
> treble at 7
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. I'm gonna adjust the settings tomorrow and see how it sounds. Also, are the subs on the rear deck like the E46's? I think I read somewhere that they were under the front seats..I confused:dunno:


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

Bobby 325i said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I'm gonna adjust the settings tomorrow and see how it sounds. Also, are the subs on the rear deck like the E46's? I think I read somewhere that they were under the front seats..I confused:dunno:


The subs are in the rear deck. Today on the radio they played Madonna's song Vogue, which had some thumping bass in it. Definitely brought out deep rich bass throughout the whole cabin.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the subs working today. After messing around in the back deck I noticed the wire harness to the subs were unplugged..I wonder why they were like that? I guess the bass I was getting sincer day 1 was from the mids...Now the system rocks:thumbup: ..thanks drbmw


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

Bobby 325i said:


> I got the subs working today. After messing around in the back deck I noticed the wire harness to the subs were unplugged..I wonder why they were like that? I guess the bass I was getting sincer day 1 was from the mids...Now the system rocks:thumbup: ..thanks drbmw


That's weird that the subs weren't connected. What is great is that you got your bass working, and are enjoying the true sound experience that the car has to offer. I'm glad that this exchange got to the problem and a simple solution. Enjoy.


----------

